# Cumbres & Toltec narrow gauge Railroad at Antonito



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Finally getting to post some pictures from my vacation in New Mexico and Colorado. Here is the first batch taken at the Cumbres & Toltec (narrow gauge) Scenic Railroad at their Antonito, Colorado yard. I have modified them so that they are not huge in size. More to come.


----------



## Locomotive (Jan 2, 2014)

Great pics
Really like the pile driver you can even see the rotating ring in the pictures what a beast it would have been to operate!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Great pics, thank you for showing them!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Great shots. :smilie_daumenpos:



They have some nice old rolling stock, I wonder if any of the wood is original.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Top ! Tnx for posting, waiting for the next part(s)


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

great pics ! really like the cattle car never seem one in real life


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

great pics thanks for sharing them


----------

